

Ask HN: Best static website for blogging - AHOHA

I&#x27;m seeking the best advise for the best static-based blogging platform.
I tried Jykell, Hugo, Octopress and similar ones, and they work great unless you come to the part when you can&#x27;t ( or not as easy ) to blog on the go, and you should use your laptop for that purpose.
======
wanda
Any reason why it has to be static?

I run a Ghost[1] blog from my iPhone using the Ghost admin editor + SSH for
tweaking config files/css and SFTP for uploading assets.

Alternatively, you can just use Journey[2]--Ghost ported from Node.JS to
Golang and packaged into single binaries you can run on OS X, Linux or even
Windows. It even serves itself over https if required.

[1]: [https://ghost.org](https://ghost.org) [2]:
[https://kabukky.github.io/journey](https://kabukky.github.io/journey)

------
yaniksilver
You can have a look at;

[https://www.staticgen.com/](https://www.staticgen.com/) and
[http://gohugo.io/](http://gohugo.io/)

------
wingi
Use an online editor like cloud9 and github - see
[https://docs.c9.io/v1.0/docs/jekyll](https://docs.c9.io/v1.0/docs/jekyll) .

~~~
AHOHA
Thank you. however, when it comes to upload and/or manage pictures (or other
assets ) to github, it won't work. only text editing.

